# Navy Slang



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

I was watching the film 'Battle of the River Plate' and at dawn action stations a look out said ' here she comes the old tiddy oggy.
I presume he meant the Sun
All I can find is: Tiddy-Oggy The traditional name in the Navy for a Cornish Pasty; also a nickname for a Devonport rating. 
Any ideas?
Regards


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I always thought of a tiddy-oggy as a Cornish pasty. Such as in ave a tiddy-oggy will eh, Suffolk cake will never fill eh

Regards Robert


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

I would guess that it was a term of endearment rather than "tiddy oggy" being slang for the sun.
I know my neighbours wife is not a muffin, but whenever she appears he says "Here comes the old muffin!"
AB


----------

